
Statistical Data Mining Tutorials - samratjp
http://www.autonlab.org/tutorials/
======
jaybol
Great resource, thanks for sharing! It is yet another reminder that I should
have paid better attention in statistics classes!

------
dlib
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=960909>

Great tip though. I'm taking a lot of statistics right now and my interests
are certainly in this area.

